# (Build Log) Project Abyss The Awakening



## wutdo (Feb 24, 2014)

Hi all back for the new year with a new build, firstly after my previous attempt of a desk build I found that it took me months to build and mad far too many mistakes such as ventilation, no base, to square, poor build quality just to name a few. So this year I've decided to make a follow up project to get it all right and this time I've Been far more motivated. Hope you like the build. I will be recycling the computers from the previous build although adding more water cooling parts and possibly a 2nd GPU and fans lots of fans.

Quick Sketch up of the plan



Not sure if I will need 3 monitors might settle for 2




and we come to the build















and the finally the fan holes for that much needed ventilation


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 24, 2014)

subb of course, 
from sketch it looks pretty good and pretty challenging too
but the feet, are you sure it can hold the weight for long term?


----------



## wutdo (Feb 24, 2014)

micropage7 said:


> subb of course,
> from sketch it looks pretty good and pretty challenging too
> but the feet, are you sure it can hold the weight for long term?



cheers, to begin with i was worried about it holding steady i went with 16mm legs and the back bracing the legs and a single piece as the bottom that every thing is screwed to before i had the back on it was quite wobbly but since the back is on and an extra brace under the base its been really quite sturdy  but i am thinking of adding a X brace underneath just in case


----------



## wutdo (Mar 2, 2014)

Little update will be running 2 pumps for the loop as aposed to the single pump from previous build and along with my 6 original scythe ultra kaze Fans for the radiators i will have an aditional 3 scythe slip stream fans on the other side over the home server and 4 Scythe Slip Stream Slim along the back so hopefully i wont have the same problems with ventilation as i encountered with previous build will also have a NZXT Sentry mix 2 6ch  fan controller for the 6 ultra kaze fans hoping to iliminate a power issue i encountered with my BitFenix HYDRA-Pro 5ch unit.
Monday i will be getting to the base of the desk and cutting the holes for cables and hopefully if i have time i will cut and mount the back devider for the cable management, along with pulling the old desk apart to clean the watercooling parts and get it ready to mount into the new desk. fingers crossed the build will be complete mid march. will update with a lot more progress and some photos soon.


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 2, 2014)

sub. im doing a wood casedesk build too XD


----------



## PHaS3 (Mar 2, 2014)

Sub, this looks awesome


----------



## wutdo (Mar 2, 2014)

de.das.dude said:


> sub. im doing a wood casedesk build too XD



thats awesome ive noticed quite a few new desk builds over the last year and some really unique designs i look forward to seeing how it goes for you


----------



## wutdo (Apr 29, 2014)

And than there was an update.. finally got a chance to get back into said garage and get some more work done as we speak the first coat of paint is on and drying and will re-coat in a few hours





















hoping to get the last of the painting done before i go back to work and than all thats left will be assembly

hopefully have it up and finished in the next week or 2


----------



## adulaamin (Apr 29, 2014)

Subbed! Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 29, 2014)

Another sub'd here, looks awesome so far.


----------



## wutdo (May 7, 2014)

2nd last update
Desk is painted finally and have started fitting parts both radiators, fans and the stand offs for the motherboards will hopefully have it up and running by next weekend but for now its back to work.


----------



## wutdo (May 13, 2014)

And finally finished it photos arent great will take some nice ones after finish cleaning up
*













*


----------



## BigBoi (May 13, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## wutdo (May 18, 2014)

and this is how she turned out. think next build will go sheet metal or aluminum but that's for next year only thing left for this build is to replace my 6yr old 24" monitor


----------



## Vario (May 18, 2014)

wutdo said:


> and this is how she turned out. think next build will go sheet metal or aluminum but that's for next year only thing left for this build is to replace my 6yr old 24" monitor


looks great!


----------



## H3LLSMAN (May 19, 2014)

Very nice man, I want to do this in the future building a desk computer, I do not have the skills to make something look good enough to use so I think I will be going the Redharbinger brand, and the sheet metal or Aluminum will look awesome!!!!


----------



## 15th Warlock (May 19, 2014)

Nice build! Really impressive craftsmanship! 

Do you remember the original Tron movie, how the bad guy had a desktop that was actually the main computer? Your rig sort of reminds me of it 

Congrats on a job well done!


----------



## wutdo (May 19, 2014)

H3LLSMAN said:


> Very nice man, I want to do this in the future building a desk computer, I do not have the skills to make something look good enough to use so I think I will be going the Redharbinger brand, and the sheet metal or Aluminum will look awesome!!!!



The Redharbinger Desks are Pretty damn nice deffenetly worth the money if you can get yourself one


----------



## wutdo (May 19, 2014)

15th Warlock said:


> Nice build! Really impressive craftsmanship!
> 
> Do you remember the original Tron movie, how the bad guy had a desktop that was actually the main computer? Your rig sort of reminds me of it
> 
> Congrats on a job well done!


i think i will have to re-watch it to see but next build will be more command center than desk


----------



## wutdo (May 19, 2014)

Final Touches done and room cleaned up


----------

